# Alumbrado Frontal a Led para ciclomotor



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

Buenas me presento soy nuevo en el foro me llamo cristian, me gusta mucho la electronica pero de todas meneras por no estudiarla me cuesta entenderla, soy dj asique algo de sonido entiendo pero hasta ahi nomas.

Necesito una ayuda importante, yo tengo un ciclomotor Zanella Sol 50cc.

Le queria hacer una adaptación, utilizar en la luz frontal, 12 pc's led, de una linterna q compre exclusivamente para eso, las cuales se alimentan con 4.5 (3 pilas AA de 1.5 V c/u). Desconozco el amperaje que utiliza

El problema es que mi moto entrega a traves de la bobina 12V(por lo que tengo entendido), dando por entendido que si coloco los cables directamente quemo los leds, creo yo.

Necesitaria saber, que puedo hacer, ya sea poner alguna resistencia o algo sensillo, para que le entregue de los 12V solo los 4.5V que necesitan, o 5V siempre y cuando no los queme.

Y ya que esta pregunto, en el caso de que entregue 6V, calculo yo, deberia ser mas sencillo, tambien que se podria hacer, desde ya muchas gracias.

Atte. Cristian


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Para 4.5V, se ponen en paralelo (la resistencia interna de las pilas limita la corriente y el voltaje se estabiliza solo gracias a los propios LEDs). Supongo que la intensidad adecuada para iluminar lo suficiente sin quemarlos es de unos 20mA para cada LED. 

Para conectarlos a 12V, haría lo que te respondí en el otro hilo:

Como son LEDs blancos, puedes poner de a tres leds en serie con una resistencia  de 30Ω, conectados directamente a los 12V.

Y como son 12, podrías poner cuatro series de a tres en paralelo, y la resistencia reduciría su valor a 7.5Ω - 1/4W.


----------



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Para 4.5V, se ponen en paralelo (la resistencia interna de las pilas limita la corriente y el voltaje se estabiliza solo gracias a los propios LEDs). Supongo que la intensidad adecuada para iluminar lo suficiente sin quemarlos es de unos 20mA para cada LED.
> 
> Para conectarlos a 12V, haría lo que te respondí en el otro hilo:
> 
> ...



Y en el caso de que no quiera tocar los leds que ya esten armados, le podre poner el regulador 7805, y seguido a eso un diodo zener para regular el voltaje a 4,3 o 4,4?.
Otra pregunta, en la linterna original con 4,5V osea las 3 pilas, parece no iluminar en su maximo resplandor, los noto medio apagados.
Tengo una sonex de 7 leds con bateria recargable a 220V, y tengo esta de 12 leds a pila, y a distancia ilumina mas la de 7 leds, sera que la linterna recargable usara 5 V para las luces?
Si solo pongo el regulador de 5V se quemara?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Con el regulador, intercalas una resistencia de 5.1Ω para que no se quemen (La de 12 ilumina menos que la de 7 porque usa más leds, lo que significa que circula menos corriente por cada uno. El voltaje de la batería recargable debería estar especificado en la carcasa de ésta).

¿Podrías subir imágenes de la matriz de LEDs, para ver como van conectados?


----------



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Con el regulador, intercalas una resistencia de 5.1Ω para que no se quemen (La de 12 ilumina menos que la de 7 porque usa más leds, lo que significa que circula menos corriente por cada uno. El voltaje de la batería recargable debería estar especificado en la carcasa de ésta).
> 
> ¿Podrías subir imágenes de la matriz de LEDs, para ver como van conectados?



Ahora le saco fotos a la linterna de 12 leds (la de pila) que es la que tengo pensado usar.


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Quisiera hacer una acotacion:

Las linternas de leds tienen un serio defecto, y es que los mismos estan conectados en paralelo directo (al menos las que vi).

Los leds en paralelo, sin resistencia individual, tienden a oscilar e iluminan menos, o no iluminan.

Estas linternas son bien bien "truchas". Lo que yo haria seria buscar la caida de voltaje que tienen esos leds (depende el color e intensidad) y ponerlos en serie para 12v.

Si la bobina de la moto entrega la suficiente corriente, yo haria varias "tiras" de leds en serie para 12v, puestas en paralelo (cada una con una resistencia, aunque sea chica para limitar corriente y evitar oscilacion) iluminarias mucho!

Entiendo tu planteo de usar la linterna como esta, ya que tiene la estructura y superficies reflectantes que necesitas.

Si los pones en paralelo, yo le pondria una resistencia a cada uno.

De ultima, podes poner dos de estas linternas en serie (4.5v + 4.5v) y un regulador 7809 (mira bien la polaridad de las patas porque "explotan" si los conectas al reves).


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 31, 2010)

Tienes toda la razón: Si conectas dos leds del mismo tipo en paralelo con una sola resistencia, es muy probable que uno ilumine más que el otro, ya que pueden existir pequeñas diferencias en la caida de tensión de cada uno, lo que hará que circule más corriente por el de menor caída.


----------



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Quisiera hacer una acotacion:
> 
> Las linternas de leds tienen un serio defecto, y es que los mismos estan conectados en paralelo directo (al menos las que vi).
> 
> ...



Entiendo tu razonamiento de usar 2 linternas, el problema es que no tengo espacio fisico, me paso a explicar, yo quiero que la moto por fuera se vea original, que la adaptacion este hecha adentro del foco original,y este no es muy grande que digamos.
Ademas de esto yo no entiendo demasiado de electronica, aun, espero poder hacerlo mas adelante.
Por eso quiero utilizar este de leds que ya esta armado, pero aunque no sea tan sabio, es logico que si le pongo mas voltaje del que acepta, quemo los leds, y las linternas chinas estas empezaron a subir el precio, asique no me conviene jaja.

Por eso queria saber que en el caso de que sea la moto de 12V que tenia que usar.
En el caso que sea de 6 que resistencia debo ponerle, hay algun nombre o modelo, o de que voltaje o amperaje maneja el correcto que le tengo q poner?

Me olvide de destacar algo, la linterna sonex (de 7 leds y recargable a tomacorriente 220V), cuando la desarme tiene un circuito, que va del enchufe del toma corriente a la plaquetita de ahi va a la bateria, y tmb salen otros 2 cables uno va al negativo de los leds y el otro tiene como intermediario el boton de encendido de la linterna. Ahora subo fotos de las 2 linternas y de la plaquetita que les digo


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

Para calcular resistencias: V = I x R
Donde v = volts, I= Intensidad, en amperes y R en ohms

Si estan todos los leds en paralelo y vos queres hacerle pasar 20 ma: 12 = 0.02 x R


----------



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Para calcular resistencias: V = I x R
> Donde v = volts, I= Intensidad, en amperes y R en ohms
> 
> Si estan todos los leds en paralelo y vos queres hacerle pasar 20 ma: 12 = 0.02 x R



Osea me quedaria R= 0.02A x 12V = 0.24 Ohms?


----------



## seaarg (May 31, 2010)

600 ohms te dejo que lo pienses 

No estoy seguro pero a estos leds de alta intensidad quiza les podrias pasar mas de 20ma sin quemarlos pero repito: no estoy seguro.


----------



## chaqueen (May 31, 2010)

Que mal que ando despejando ecuaciones tenes razon en 12/0.02, esto de haber dejado la facultad de ingenieria hace 1 año y no tocar un numero me mata jajaja.

Ademas de eso en el caso de que sea de 6V seria una resistencia de 300 Ohms entonces?

Bueno ya tengo algo confirmado la moto utiliza 12V no 6. 6 Usaban los modelos viejos.
Asique estariamos hablando de:
Opcion 1 ponerle una resistencia de 600 Ohms
Opcion 2 ponerle un 7805 y un iodo zener para llegar al voltaje requerido.

Pregunta, que diferencia hay entra una cosa y otra?.
Cual me conviene?
Que precio me saldria aprox. cada opcion?


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 1, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Con el regulador, intercalas una resistencia de 5.1Ω para que no se quemen (La de 12 ilumina menos que la de 7 porque usa más leds, lo que significa que circula menos corriente por cada uno. El voltaje de la batería recargable debería estar especificado en la carcasa de ésta).
> 
> ¿Podrías subir imágenes de la matriz de LEDs, para ver como van conectados?



Aca te dejo la foto de la linterna de 7 leds sonex recargable a 220v


----------



## seaarg (Jun 2, 2010)

chaqueen dijo:


> Opcion 1 ponerle una resistencia de 600 Ohms
> Opcion 2 ponerle un 7805 y un iodo zener para llegar al voltaje requerido.
> 
> Pregunta, que diferencia hay entra una cosa y otra?.
> ...



Opcion 1: $ 0,10 o menos
Opcion 2: $ 4 aprox.

Si pones un regulador 7805, vas a tener una salida 5v desde aprox los 7v de entrada hasta los 12v. Siendo constante el brillo de los leds.

Con la resistencia, dicho brillo variara, hasta pudiendo casi no prender si cae mucho el voltaje.

Esto te lo comento porque recuerdo que en esos ciclomotores la luz varia segun las rpm del motor.

Cuando compres, no pidas resistencia de 600 ohms porque no hay, podrias pedir 560 o 680. Dale 560 nomas.

Compra valores: 220, 330, 470, 560, 680 ya que por lo que cuestan, vas a tener para ir probando si la intensidad no te convence. Cuidado al bajar porque podes quemar, y probala con el acelerador a fondo.

Otra: No estoy plenamente seguro que para que la I sea 20ma tenga que ser una res de 600 ohms porque quiza haya que tener en cuenta la caida de voltaje de los leds estos en particular para la formula. Recien me percato de este detalle. Alguien mas que sepa te podria decir esto, o busca por internet la caida de los leds blancos.

Quiza sea: R = 12-4.7 / 0.02


----------



## TronieTool (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola amigo, esto es muy sencillo, para que no modifiques tu PCB y ahorres tiempo y dinero

Los Leds Blancos son de usan de VLed = 3.0V a 3.5V
Su corriente maxima es de 20 mA, pero es recomendable que trabajes a 10mA para que los leds tengan mas tiempo de vida, ahorres energia y no disipes mucha potencia en forma de calor.
La intensidad total es de It = cantidad x Iled = 12 x 10 mA = 120mA
Para calcular el valor de la resistencia usas: R = (VDD- VLed)/It
R = (12V - 3.5V) / 120mA = 70 ohmios, puedes usar 68 o 62 ohmios

Potencia de la resistencia: VR x It = 8.5V * 0.12A = 1 watt, pero debes usar 2 W para que no se queme la resistencia, y tomar la precauciones para que no se queme el plastico por esta va a calentar.  

Si quieres gastar mas dinero usa regulador LM7805, que igual disipara potencia, ya que los leds son como zener de 3.5V y no se dañan si no superar la intensidad de 20mA.

En el caso de que quieras ahorrar energia o no disipar mucho calor debes usar los led en serie modificando la placa PCB, como otros participantes lo sugieren.

Si la iluminacion no es pareja, realmente no se deben a que esten paralelo, sino que esta linternas utilizan led bien baratos por lo tanto no son buena calidad y algunos se ven amarillos, pero como vez su diseño es en paralelo, funciona bien como pilas y lo hara de forma similar con bateria.

Usa la misma formula para 6V , solo que en esta caso reemplaza el valor.

Suerte

TronieTool


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 2, 2010)

Con todos mis respetos, pero los LED's blancos no tienen porqué alimentarse a 20mA. Con el mismo encapsulado pueden ir de 2mA a 100mA (PLCC4, por ejemplo). Depende mucho del fabricante y de la manera de usarlos, ya que si se encienden sólo durante un pequeño período de tiempo, pueden soportar más corriente.

Luego está el detalle de que los LED's también se calientan, y que los ciclomotores suelen llevar alternador, no continua, así que hay que rectificar, filtrar, dimensionar, etc todo el circuito. Y os garantizo problemas, ya que ni es una sinusoidal perfecta, ni da siempre la misma frecuencia, de manera que los condensadores de filtrado del rizado pueden salir realmente grandes.

A ver si puedo ponerme un día de estos a trabajar en mi luz diurna para mi Vespa, con bastantes CERMOS de Osram. Mi idea es hacer un rectificado y filtrado con schottkys de bastantes amperios, y una fuente step-up regulada sobre la corriente que circula por los leds (150mA), de manera que así se consigue eliminar el problema del rizado a bajas RPM.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 2, 2010)

Detalle, como dice TronieTool: Los leds estan en paralelo asi que es la I que le quieras dar individualmente multiplicado por cantidad de leds. Esto baja mucho el valor de R

Si hubiera que rectificar, en el mismo cargador de la linterna tienes los elementos basicos.

Pones un diodo de esos, con el lado de la bandita blanca hacia tu circuito. Luego de este se pone el positivo de un capacitor electrolitico (valor: lo que tengas, digamos 4700 uf x 16v). Eso seria un rectificador bien basico que sirve para tu proposito.


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Opcion 1: $ 0,10 o menos
> Opcion 2: $ 4 aprox.
> 
> Si pones un regulador 7805, vas a tener una salida 5v desde aprox los 7v de entrada hasta los 12v. Siendo constante el brillo de los leds.
> ...



Gracias por ir aclarandome las dudas, sisi definitivamente tenes razon, es un detalle que me olvide de aclarar desde el principio, mi ciclomotor aumenta la intencidad de las bombillas originales, a medida que las rpm del motor son mas elevadas, de manera que llendo a 60 km/h da su maxima intensidad, que me la puse a mirar y aparentemente es casi la misma q a 40 km/h. Por ser ciclomotor 2T no se a cuantas rpm estaria trabajando el motor con esas velocidades.

De paso hago otra pregunta, se me quemaran los leds si solo pongo el regulador lm7805 sin el diodo zener?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2010)

El 7805 no lleva ningun zener y los leds en paralelo NO, conoces el buscador del foro? USALO que esta lleno de preguntas como la que hiciste.


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> El 7805 no lleva ningun zener y los leds en paralelo NO, conoces el buscador del foro? USALO que esta lleno de preguntas como la que hiciste.



Primero que nada HOLA, segundo si vos estuviste viendo el post desde el principio, yo calculo te que hubieras enterado que el 7805 me entrega 5V y yo necesito 4,5 como maximo voltaje, y estaria usando un diodo zener para bajar 0.7V el voltaje que me entrega el 7805, asi me quedaria en 4.3, y no se me pasa de voltaje los leds, segundo si conozco el buscador del foro, y lo use antes, busque pero no encontre lo que necesitaba, xq mi ciclomotor trabaja con 12v como maximo voltaje y el resto de los ciclos usan 6v.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por la NO ayuda que diste.
Consejo antes de opinar, lee el principio del post, no el ultimo comentario.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2010)

Si esta lleno el foro, leds a 12V? lo que pidas...
Lo que tenes que hacer es poner los leds de a 3 en serie y calcular la resistencia... de ahi a los 12V. Si queres usarlos en 4.5V vas a tener que meterle disipador, el zener, el 7805... en vez de usar CUATRO resistencias, que incluso son mas baratas...
                        "Por que hacer algo facil si lo podemos hacer dificil"


----------



## bebeto (Jun 2, 2010)

chaqueen dijo:


> Gracias por ir aclarandome las dudas, sisi definitivamente tenes razon, es un detalle que me olvide de aclarar desde el principio, mi ciclomotor aumenta la intencidad de las bombillas originales, a medida que las rpm del motor son mas elevadas, de manera que llendo a 60 km/h da su maxima intensidad, que me la puse a mirar y aparentemente es casi la misma q a 40 km/h. Por ser ciclomotor 2T no se a cuantas rpm estaria trabajando el motor con esas velocidades.
> 
> De paso hago otra pregunta, se me quemaran los leds si solo pongo el regulador lm7805 sin el diodo zener?



NO creo que se lleguen a quemar.

Igualmente te recomiendo lo que te dijeron. 

Si los ponés en paralelo, cada uno con si resistor.

Para led Blanco:   (Vreg-Vled)/Iled
   "    "      "    :   (4.5V-3.0V)/0.02A
   "    "      "    :    1.5V/0.02A = 75 Ohms  ( el valor más cercano )

Lo bueno de utilizar regulador es que si la moto regulando entrega aprox. 6V, la intensidad de los leds va a ser pareja desde 0km/h hasta 60km/h


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

bebeto dijo:


> NO creo que se lleguen a quemar.
> 
> Igualmente te recomiendo lo que te dijeron.
> 
> ...



Entonces voy a optar por el regulador y el zener, pero me surge una duda, el regulador 7805 no tiene como voltaje minimo para que funcione correctamente 7V?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2010)

> Lo bueno de utilizar regulador es que si la moto regulando entrega aprox. 6V, la intensidad de los leds va a ser pareja desde 0km/h hasta 60km/h



Necesitas en la entrada la tension de salida + 3V...
file:///F:/03- ELECTRONICA Y ELECTRICIDAD/CIRCUITOS DE ILUMINACION/LED/3W LED DRIVER CON 12F675.pdf


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> file:///F:/03- ELECTRONICA Y ELECTRICIDAD/CIRCUITOS DE ILUMINACION/LED/3W LED DRIVER CON 12F675.pdf
> Necesitas en la entrada la tension de salida + 3V...
> file:///F:/03- ELECTRONICA Y ELECTRICIDAD/CIRCUITOS DE ILUMINACION/LED/3W LED DRIVER CON 12F675.pdf



En conclusion necesito 8V como minimo para que funcione correctamente, que pasa si se le entrega menos del voltaje requerido?


----------



## seaarg (Jun 2, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si esta lleno el foro, leds a 12V? lo que pidas...
> Lo que tenes que hacer es poner los leds de a 3 en serie y calcular la resistencia... de ahi a los 12V. Si queres usarlos en 4.5V vas a tener que meterle disipador, el zener, el 7805... en vez de usar CUATRO resistencias, que incluso son mas baratas...
> "Por que hacer algo facil si lo podemos hacer dificil"



Totalmente de acuerdo, es lo que yo haria. En este caso se esta complicando por no desarmar el montaje de "lampara" de la linterna original.

Por otro lado, fernandoae tiene razon en lo que te apunta de que todo lo aqui expuesto existe ya en el foro.

Se te quemen o no, mucho no importa porque lamentablemente los leds en paralelo como los traen las linternas chinas oscilan, un momento alumbran, otro no... es un desastre.

Yo tengo una de 28 leds, 4.5 V y ando con ganas de hacerle una plaquita nueva para poder ponerle a cada led su resistencia. Ahi si que alumbran a plena intensidad.


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 2, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, es lo que yo haria. En este caso se esta complicando por no desarmar el montaje de "lampara" de la linterna original.
> 
> Por otro lado, fernandoae tiene razon en lo que te apunta de que todo lo aqui expuesto existe ya en el foro.
> 
> ...



Estamos claros que los materiales de las linternas chinas son de baja calidad, eso lo tengo entendido totalmente, mi problema es que recien me inicio en la electronica, y todavia no tengo la experiencia creo yo para desarmar el sistema de leds y armarme uno propio, que seria obviamente lo ideal.

Y a mi si me importa un poco si se queman o no xq es inutil adaptar toda la optica si se que se me va a quemar, aparte use una linterna q vale 20 pesos, en estos momentos 20 pesos para mi es bastante, no dispongo de mucha plata.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2010)

Che y si la usas con la bateria original? cuanto dura? quiza sea lo mas facil..


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 3, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Che y si la usas con la bateria original? cuanto dura? quiza sea lo mas facil..



Es un ciclomotor no usa bateria


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2010)

Yo decia la bateria recargable esa que te vino con la lampara.


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 3, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Yo decia la bateria recargable esa que te vino con la lampara.



Ah y pero despues como la recargo? si se carga a 220v y la moto como maximo entrega 12V, yo tmb lo habia pensado eso antes pero dsp deje la idea jaja.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 3, 2010)

chaqueen dijo:


> Estamos claros que los materiales de las linternas chinas son de baja calidad, eso lo tengo entendido totalmente, mi problema es que recien me inicio en la electronica, y todavia no tengo la experiencia creo yo para desarmar el sistema de leds y armarme uno propio, que seria obviamente lo ideal.
> 
> Y a mi si me importa un poco si se queman o no xq es inutil adaptar toda la optica si se que se me va a quemar, aparte use una linterna q vale 20 pesos, en estos momentos 20 pesos para mi es bastante, no dispongo de mucha plata.



$ 20  mucho mas de lo que yo me imaginaba. Te comprendo y que no se malentienda. Yo lo decia porque si estan como yo imagino, una vez puesta va a andar muy bien un poco tiempo y despues empiezan a apagarse (no quemarse) o iluminar menos, sencillamente porque estan en paralelo.

No tenes la posibilidad de ponerle una resistencia en serie a cada led en ESA placa cierto?


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 4, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> $ 20  mucho mas de lo que yo me imaginaba. Te comprendo y que no se malentienda. Yo lo decia porque si estan como yo imagino, una vez puesta va a andar muy bien un poco tiempo y despues empiezan a apagarse (no quemarse) o iluminar menos, sencillamente porque estan en paralelo.
> 
> No tenes la posibilidad de ponerle una resistencia en serie a cada led en ESA placa cierto?



Yo calculo que no, primero porque con el lapiz soldador y el estaño me falta practica, y segundo porque lo veo muy reducido el lugar, por ahi alguien que sepa un poco mas lo lograria hacer.


----------



## djwash (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola, me lei todos los comentarios y paso a responderte mi experiencia con mi Zanella DUE 70 (que tiene la misma instalacion electrica que la tuya):

Como ya te dijeron que la Zanella a sus lamparas le llega corriente alterna, bueno solocion compras cuatro diodos 1N4007 ($0,40 centavos argentinos) y haces un puente rectificador, como los led´s consumen poco esos diosos te van a andar, si no ponele de 3A que son mas grandes pero creo que es al pedo...

A eso le agregas un capacitor de 25V 4700uF ($2.50 pesos) para filtrar y listo, si queres/podes le pones dos capacitores para ayudar a que la intencidad de la luz no se baje cuando el motor esta regulando... Peeeeeroooo la intensidad de la luz no bajaria tanto ni tan  rapido si tambien le pusieras luz LED en el farito de atras.

Regulador no le pones porque poniendole la resistencia correcta no los vas a quemar.

Yo te recomiendo que conectes cada led individualmente con una resistencia de 560 o 680 ohm...o tres leds en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohm.

Yo los tengo de a tres led´s en serie con una resistencia y andan hace mucho, aunque ya casi ni la ando porque tengo una 125, a la zanella la ando los domingos a la tarde noche...

Ahi te dejo un tutorial que hice hace bastante para ponerle bateria al ciclo, no para que se la coloques pero te guiaras un poco mas, otra que lo del puente rectificador lo podes poner uno en el faro delantero y otro en el faro trasero ya que 4 diodos o el puente que sale en el tutorial mas el capacitor ocupan poco espacio, vienen puentes rectificadores chiquitos y baratos es cuestion de preguntar nomas...

Y con respecto a los led´s no te convenia comprarlos en una casa por alla que venden led que se llama D+ LED o algo asi pone en mercadolibre "led 5mm alto brillo blanco frio" salen algo de $1 peso argentino y si compras varios te hacen precio...

podes usar la misma placa que tenes, solo es necesario mirar un poco las pistas y reconocer el diagrama y cortar las pistas donde haga falta, con un cutter o lija raspas el barnis verde que trae arriba hasta que quede brillante el cobre de la pista y soldas, tambien fijate la polaridad de los diodos, te dejo una imagen para que te reconozcas eso.

Y con respeto te digo que lo que te explican esta en el foro, solo hay que ponerle ganas y buscar hasta que lo encuentres, no sera todo en un solo post pero vas sacando conclusiones...

Espero que me hayas entendido y haberme explicado bien.
Aclaro que no estudie electronica, pero me gusta, soy DJ y trabajo yo solo diseñando y armando luces con LED para fiestas... Tengo led´s y resistencias hasta en el cajon de las medias jajaja
y de paso te dejo una foto de mi Zanella jaja saludos...


----------



## chaqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, me lei todos los comentarios y paso a responderte mi experiencia con mi Zanella DUE 70 (que tiene la misma instalacion electrica que la tuya):
> 
> Como ya te dijeron que la Zanella a sus lamparas le llega corriente alterna, bueno solocion compras cuatro diodos 1N4007 ($0,40 centavos argentinos) y haces un puente rectificador, como los led´s consumen poco esos diosos te van a andar, si no ponele de 3A que son mas grandes pero creo que es al pedo...
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias por toda la informacion que me estas dando, te molestaria pasarme tu mail?, asi hablamos un poco mas sobre el tema, justamente yo tambien soy dj y tampoco estudio electronica estamos mas o menos en la misma sintonia.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2010)

Debido a la gran variacion de tension de entrada que tenes deberias usar una fuente conmutada... aca te paso una herramienta para calcularla http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml
Es lo unico que te queda, una resistencia en serie no funcionaria.


----------



## orco25 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola, una pregunta ya que vi que desarmaron una linterna zonex
Tengo una de estas recargables de 15 led, precisamente el modelo HB-199 , el problema es que la bateria se me descarga, o sea, la carglo, pero sin usarla al otro dia ya no tengo carga, y asi...habia pensado en quizas cambiar de bateria.
que consejo me dan que no sea tirarla a la basura?=


----------



## Menti7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una moto juki 50cc y me encanto la idea de colocarle led en la luz delantera, queria concluir con esta preg, solo con colocar el puente rectificador con diodos 1N4007, los capacitores de 25v de 4700uF y las resistencias para los leds ya estaria completo el cicuito? y cuantos leds de 5mm se pueden colocar aprox? desde ya gracias


----------



## djwash (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

Se pueden colocar muchos led ya que la corriente que entrega la moto serian de unos 4A o 5A, tenes que medir el voltaje que entrega despues del puente rectificador y capacitor, lo medis con la moto acelerada, ese voltaje seria el maximo que entrega la moto, que seguro es mayor a 12V, en base a ese voltaje maximo debes calcular la resistencia para los leds, dejando un margen.

Serian series de 3 led y resistencia, tambien puedes usar led de potencia, te recomiendo modulos de 3 x 3W blanco frio, con lente de 15º o 30º, salen como $60AR y la lente unos $15, consigues un disipador de procesador de PC, esto es mas practico que muchos led de 5mm y alumbra mucho...

Mas tarde subo fotos de los que le puse a mi moto, son dos modulos de 3x3W con lente...

Debo decirte que usar resistencia para led no es la mejor opcion, pero en este caso es para un ciclomotor, asique es mejor optar por lo mas barato que seria la resistencia...


----------



## Menti7 (Jun 10, 2013)

muy buena tu resp... mi idea era colocar 3 modulos en paralelos de 3 leds cada uno... y los leds a utilizar son los que se llaman leds high power de 1w...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 10, 2013)

Muy bien, muy bien...  Temas LED 
Yo también recomiendo los de 1W, puedes disponer los 3 en serie con un resistor que debes calcular con el voltaje ya rectificado y filtrado. sería mejor si utilizas los lentes que traen para direccionar mejor la luz. 
Yo tengo en mente instalar uno de 10W a 12V con su disipador en la farola de una BIZ C100.


----------



## djwash (Jun 10, 2013)

Menti7 dijo:


> muy buena tu resp... mi idea era colocar 3 modulos en paralelos de 3 leds cada uno... y los leds a utilizar son los que se llaman leds high power de 1w...



Te conviene poner algo asi:







Solo deberas agregarle una resistencia de 5W y de los ohm necesarios con un margen, como te explique antes, midiendo el voltaje maximo que entrega la moto.

O esto:






Mas un disipador, y una lente de los grados que quieras, para hacerla bien direccional o mas abierta, y su correspondiente resistencia...




blanko001 dijo:


> Muy bien, muy bien...  Temas LED
> Yo también recomiendo los de 1W, puedes disponer los 3 en serie con un resistor que debes calcular con el voltaje ya rectificado y filtrado. sería mejor si utilizas los lentes que traen para direccionar mejor la luz.
> Yo tengo en mente instalar uno de 10W a 12V con su disipador en la farola de una BIZ C100.



Te recomiendo para ese led un disipador de Intel 775, es lo ideal para usarse sin ventilador...

Y si conseguis una lente que vienen para esos leds..

De todas formas es algo mas facil trabajar con lo que propuse arriba...

Saludos...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 11, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Te recomiendo para ese led un disipador de Intel 775, es lo ideal para usarse sin ventilador...



Me gustaría un disipador más plano por el tema de la ubicación, ya que hay algunos centímetros de espacio (unos 6 cm). Intentaré con un disipador algo aplanado y un ventilador de 12V, le pongo un zener de 10V (1N4740A) y su respectiva resistencia para que trabaje "descansado". Ahora no sabría decidir que LED utilizaré, pués tengo la opción de instalar uno de 10W y uno de 20W, he pedido muestras gratis a la TI de drivers para LED y fuentes DC-DC, entre ellos el LM78S40 y me funcionaría sin problemas para el de 20W. (ya tengo los LED).

Por ahora a buscar un disipador, quizás conviene visitar el "mercado de pulgas" de mi ciudad, siempre veo cosas raras y buenas! Lo ideal sería algo así; que se consigue por unos 6 USD por ebay desde China, el problema es que demora unos 2 meses:


----------



## Menti7 (Jun 11, 2013)

si... le voy a colocar una placa de aluminio para la temperatura... y que me recomendas colocar para regular el voltaje a 5v porque me recomendaron ese voltaje para ese tipo de leds??


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 11, 2013)

Que tipo de leds tienes? El voltaje de operación y la corriente de operación (valores dados por el fabricante). Son de potencia? 1W, 3W,..., 10W...?


----------



## djwash (Jun 11, 2013)

@blanko001: Acordate que el aire no sale del faro, esta ahi encerrado, asique es mas conveniente usar un disipador grande, o reformar completamente el faro seria lo mejor es a la conclusion que llegue despues de probar muchos disipadores de todo tipo, y varios tipos de leds... Es mas facil usar modulos de led de 3x3W alumbran lo mismo que uno de 10W con la ventaja de tener lentes triples de una gran variedad de grados, para hacer de alta y baja por ejemplo...

Menti7: no te gastes en reguladores y drivers, tenes un ciclomotor, mide el voltaje maximo (que seguro no lo mediste) que entrega la moto en continua (despues del rectificador) y en base a ese voltaje calculas la resistencia para el led con cierto margen. O no me hagas caso y has lo que quieras, yo ya probe de todo en mi zanellita, ahora tengo una F1 (es como la Maverick TOP pero full) y tambien probe de todo en esa...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 11, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> @blanko001: Acordate que el aire no sale del faro, esta ahi encerrado, asique es mas conveniente usar un disipador grande, o reformar completamente el faro seria lo mejor es a la conclusion que llegue despues de probar muchos disipadores de todo tipo, y varios tipos de leds... Es mas facil usar modulos de led de 3x3W alumbran lo mismo que uno de 10W con la ventaja de tener lentes triples de una gran variedad de grados, para hacer de alta y baja por ejemplo...



Si amigo, de hecho conseguí un faro de segunda mano, los faros de éstas motos son plásticos con una película reflectora interna, mi idea es recortar el faro para que quede a ras con el disipador de calor y pegarlo con masilla ó epoxi, El disipador irá ranurado y el aire menos caliente (flechas azules) circulará desde atrás del ventilador, y saldrá más caliente (flechas anaranjadas) por los laterales del disipador. El aire caliente no podrá entrar al faro porque pienso sellarlo con la masilla ó epoxi; el calor allí adentro es normal ya que las bombillas de filamento normales calientan demasiado. 



Un dato interesante con los LED: resulta que los aparatitos de 10W en realidad son de 9W, ya que utilizan 9 LED de 1W en configuración de 3*3, de hecho serían de menos potencia, ya que son alimentados con 900mA y deberían ser alimentados con 1050mA. Los de 3W son solo 2 led de 1W en paralelo. Hablando de los LED de potencia más comunes.

En días siguientes con ratos libres probaré el proyecto a ver que tal con 10W o 20W, ya que también haré el regulador para la moto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/regulador-tension-moto-casero-27523/


----------



## djwash (Jun 11, 2013)

Que flechas?

Lo de la potencia es relativo, comparando el mejor resultado que obtuve fue con modulos de led de 3x3, mayor cantidad de luz, mejor direccionada, dos modulos con lentes de 15º y dos modulos de 60º, bajo costo y bajas temperaturas.

El faro de mi moto, es el mismo material que el tuyo, pero es doble, asique tendria que modificarlo, y cuando digo modificarlo es en serio... Mi idea era desarmar el faro y cortar el plastico externo 4 circulos de 5cm, de esos 4 circulos salen 4 tubos no muy largos, en el extremo cerrados con un aro y vidrio... Dentro los modulos de led 3x3W, dos para baja y dos para alta, la parte interior del faro que refleja las antiguas lamparas no se usa...

Esa es mi idea, ya que he tenido varios tipos de led en la moto, dos de 10W con lente, 180 led blancos, y te das cuenta que no podes dejar de tener luz alta y baja diferenciadas, es imprescindible.

Aunque aun no tengo bien claro el tema legal, supuestamente no esta permitido alterar las luces originales del vehiculo, hace tiempo ley el Codigo de Transito y al respecto hablaba de eso, que no se debian modificar las luces originales o colocar luces NO homologadas, tambien hablaba sobre la calibracion de las luces, y el color (temperatura), en la calle, suelen llamarte la atencion en caso de tener luces NO originales, como Xenon, pero muchas veces eso no pasa, o pasa $$...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 11, 2013)

Amigo que pena no subí la imagen, pero ya edité el mensaje.

Por otro lado la regulación de transito de mi país enuncia que no es permitido el cambio de la iluminación original de los vehiculos, pero... un gran porcentaje de las motos y autos del país circulan con luces HID que no vienen de fabrica y por ahora no se hace nada al respecto. Yo no soy partidario de las luces HID o similares con temperaturas superiores a los 10000 Kelvin porque a mi parecer "encandelillan" más que otras temperaturas de color a una misma potencia; además la razón de iluminar el camino se pierde porque contienen un elevado porcentaje de longitudes de onda en que el ojo humano empieza a recortar la capacidad de apreciar muy bien y terminan incomodando a los demás; ya que se acercan a los azules y violetas, colores que se ubican a un extremo del espectro visible (ambos al mismo extremo). Por ende utilizaré LEDs de entre 5000K y 6500K (blanco puro) para una luz que contiene diversas longitudes de onda juntas.
A mi modo de ver, la regulación de transito es por la poca importancia que se le dá al fin fundamental del faro delantero, que es iluminar el camino y se utilizan lamparas indiscriminadamente sin calibrar el punto focal de nuestros faros.
Por otra aparte, he realizado muchos experimentos con drivers LED AC-DC y DC-DC, y reconozco la importancia de permitirme tener altas y bajas en el faro de la moto; pero gracias a mis miles (no son tantos jeje) de experimentos se me ocurren ideas y soluciones para implementaras en los integrados de los drivers. 

En síntesis puede contar con que tendré lo mejor calibrado posible el LED del faro, en lo posible con un lente si la luz no se orienta como es debidamente; y por ultimo poseerá cambio entre altas y bajas.


----------



## djwash (Jun 11, 2013)

Ya me imagino como vas a hacer la alta y baja, con dos niveles de potencia en el mismo led...

La alta y baja deben estar diferenciadas en el lugar a donde apuntan, en el alcance, no en la intensidad, para que tengan la misma utilidad que las originales...


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 11, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Ya me imagino como vas a hacer la alta y baja, con dos niveles de potencia en el mismo led...
> 
> La alta y baja deben estar diferenciadas en el lugar a donde apuntan, en el alcance, no en la intensidad, para que tengan la misma utilidad que las originales...



No había caido en cuenta con lo que dices... es totalmente cierto. 
Entonces la solución que veo es utilizar como dices LEDs de 1W o 3W, pués encontré una especie de matriz de LEDs de 1W. Me parece una razonable idea para disponer de los LED que utilicemos para altas y para bajas. Igualmente se puede ampliar el número de LEDs.


----------



## djwash (Jun 11, 2013)

Lo ideal seria usar para la baja unos 50/60º, y para la alta unos 15º, correctamente apuntadas.

Todo en led de 3W (disco 3x3), de ahi que veo lo mas conveniente lamparas ya armadas y cambiarle la lente, porque ya traen disipador para uso continuo y lo unico que queda es adaptar el faro que es facil, pero tener que armar led + disipador + lente + apuntar, cortar etc... Es algo mas caro, pero en el caso de quemarse vienen los led solos de repuesto...


----------



## foresgam84 (Ago 9, 2013)

tarde pero seguro... yo x mi lado a mi motito guerrero 110 le diseñe un modelo d luz kon led d 1w kada uno.. 5 led para la baja y 6 led para la alta.. todo kon lentes d 8 grados d apertura.. montados sobre una placa d aluminio creo q d 3 milimetros o +.. no c bien.. a esa placa para la luz baja y alta le ise un pekeño pliegue en angulo.. osea en la parte d arriva plegada mirando un pokitito hacia abajo haciendo d luz baja... y la parte inferior d la plaka d aluminio recta haciendo d luz alta kon los 6 leds.. todas en series d 3 y 1 serie d 2.. todo pensado para usar la menor resistencia posible para no generar kalor d +... y x las dudas en al optika original le agregue un cooler chikito d pc para q cirkule el aire (refrigeracion forzada) me falta la luz d posicion q pense en usar un tirita d led blanko frio... tengo todo el material pero no la termino d armar x falta d tiempo...

PD : aguanten la ortografia xq lo scribi muy rapido...

no se komo poner la fotos... si alguno me dice komo las agrego para q vean komo me kedo masomenos...


----------



## chinouv (Ago 12, 2013)

hola 
les muestro como quedo el montaje de un led de 10w en la farola de la moto de un amigo.
la corriente esta limitada  por el lm317t y una resistencia de 1.6Ω 2w

saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 13, 2013)

Muy bien, lo mismo hice yo, pero con un disipador un poco más chico con ventilador. Recorté la farola a la altura donde debería quedar el filamento de la incandescente, luego uní con masilla epoxica.


----------



## djwash (Ago 14, 2013)

El problema de usar la parabola o farola original es que se escapa mucha luz hacia donde no deberia, pierdes demasiada luz que se va a los costados o al cielo o al eter, la cual deberia apuntarse hacia el frente. Para leds de potencia vienen lentes+parábola es mucho mejor y mas chico, podrias poner dentro de ese faro dos led de 10W y obtendrias muchisima luz...


----------



## chinouv (Ago 14, 2013)

hola en la farola donde se alcanza a ver un orificio puse 6 leds de 8mm 180 grados , 3 leds para lo que serian las medias y los otros 3 leds  para las bajas.

igual todo esta en periodo de prueba , la idea final es poner un lente de 55mm para que enfoque mejor la luz

asi como se muestra en el sig video






saludos


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 16, 2013)

buenas noches, blanko001 no se si tu hayas tenido problemas con la corriente de tu moto, mi moto es una boxer con mi amigo chinouv hicimos esa farola pero tuvimos problemas de corriente el problema fue que nomas nos botó 125mA la verdad he pensado si con un puente de diodos y un condensador de 1000uf a 25 podria solucionar ese pequeño problema que no ha dejado iluminar bien mi led otra cosa poniendo una lupa de 100mm da un enfoque excelente y no es tan costoso ya lo probé y da un enfoque super 
gracias espero tu respuesta


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 16, 2013)

Compa lo que pasa es lo siguiente, el foco frontal de la moto trabaja con AC (en mi caso una Honda C100), yo rectifiqué con puente de diodos (de 10A creo que fue y exagerando); y el condensador correspondiente (utilicé uno de 3300uF/50V ya que observé picos de tensión). Como es de suponer al rectificar aumenta el voltaje, siendo posible el uso del LM317T como limitador de corriente. Ya sabe, con disipador de calor, grasa térmica, mica aislante y pasatornillos aislante; porque el chasis de la moto siempre es masa y es lógico aislar en lo posible nuestros integrados transistores y demás cuando se realicen montajes para vehículos (en este caso el lado metálico del LM317 es VOUT y entraría en corto). 

Mi moto ha tenido inconvenientes conocidos desde hace tiempo con el regulador, de hecho le fabriqué uno y me ha ido bien para la farola LED y cargar la batería.

Lo de la lupa yo también lo  he probado jejeje, de hecho utilicé un lente de un viejo proyector de filminas que tenía tirado. Ya sabes lo "home made" es mejor... a gusto de cada quién y todo es valido.

PD: entre más alta la capacitancia del condensador mejor, se evita en mayor medida un leve parpadeo a bajas revoluciones.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 17, 2013)

ps mira yo pensaba hacer lo mismo de los diodo de hecho ayer los compre con el condensador pero ya que dices que es mejor poner uno de mayor faradios ps le pondre uno asi 
gracias pana


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 17, 2013)

De nada socio. igualmente no pierdes nada con probar el condensador que compró, ya que cada modelo de moto tiene variaciones en su alternador quizás la tuya sea más eficiente y no necesites tanto filtro.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 17, 2013)

una pregunta blanko001 a ti antes de poner el puente de diodos cuanta corriente te consumia el led ? menos de la que necesita para alumbrar full verdad?


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 17, 2013)

La vedad no lo conecté sin rectificar... Con el LM317 conecté una resistencia de 1.4 ohm/5W (que tenía) entre el pin 1 y 2 del LM317, al pin 3 conecté la entrada de voltaje, entre el pin 1 y masa el LED. Otra cosa el multímetro clásico que venden por ahí en las electrónicas mide corriente en DC, igualmente la configuración que le dimos al LM317 es para DC. He visto configuraciones AC pero utiliza 2 integrados LM317 y no es para limitar corriente.
Si mediste la corriente AC con un "tester" que solo es para DC entonces es lógico que la corriente te dé tan bajito. además por ser un LED (DIODO emisor de luz), él mismo se encarga de rectificar medio ciclo y eso es lo que mides. Bueno y de nuevo contestando a tu pregunta debería consumir menos que para alumbrar full.
Saludos y nos mantienes al tanto.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 18, 2013)

si, yo el limitador ya lo tengo solo me faltaría el rectificador con el condensador y listo a probar ojala funcione perfecto, apenas lo termine te comento como me fue.
saludes estamos en contacto


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 19, 2013)

listo muchachos funciono como debía ser, quedo magnifica ya subo las fotos


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 20, 2013)

Que bien parce'  esperando las fotos... al fin de cuantos µF dejaste el condensador?.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 21, 2013)

no hubieron muchos inconvenientes comenzando al poner el lente de lupa 
se expande mucho, segundo  no si si el rectificador este funcionando como es le puse un condensador de 1000uf a 25v y sigue parpadeando mucho creo que seria bueno uno mas grande 
practicamente yo lo hice asi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







si tienes algún circuito que me puedas facilitar seria de gran ayuda 
gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 21, 2013)

A ver... y si intentas conectándolo a la batería, es decir sacas el voltaje positivo de la batería seguidamente después del interruptor de la llave. Yo no lo tengo conectado a la batería porque yo realicé el regulador de la moto, el cual el voltaje mínimo en AC para el faro delantero era de 16V, seguido a esto instalé un puente de diodos y un condensador de 3300uF (no recuerdo si le instalé otro en paralelo). Pero como no se debe manipular los reguladores de la moto y los 16V fueron por un "error" en un zener. a la larga quedó bien para la luz frontal (regulándolo con LM317) pero me fundía el stop. Entonces también le hice stop con 2 LED de 1W.

No te aconsejo modificar el regulador de la moto de fabrica. Intenta conectándolo a la batería. En las motos de mayor cilindaje no hay problema porque traen alternadores trifásicos que al rectificar nos dan corrientes mas estables que los volantes magnéticos de las "moticos" pequeñas. Esperé con ansia que tu moto por ser un modelo mas actual no tendría el problema de la mía.

PD: la batería debería cargar por sí sola mientras la moto esté funcionando... igualmente se me ocurren cosas... con un par de diodos mas... como decir un sistema híbrido. Al rato te dejo el diseño de la idea, en estos momentos salgo de casa de afán. Saludos y tranquilo que lo resolveremos. espero.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 21, 2013)

ok amigo espero tu ayuda ps tratare con mas tiempo de hacer medidas a ver que tal esta funcionando por que me quemo las medias y bajas espero tu circuito gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 21, 2013)

Tengo un boceto de una idea, utilizando la batería como respaldo y el condensador con la mayor capacitancia posible. (quizás el de 4700uF) pero tendría que hacer modificaciones respecto el interruptor de las luces y quedaría algo así:


La verdad solo es un estimativo.


----------



## TheMrkm (Ago 21, 2013)

fusible a cuantos amp?
y ese porta llaves que seria?


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 21, 2013)

No el fusible ya lo trae y el interruptor de llave también. Es solo para que te ilustres de donde van las conexiones... 
Por otro lado yo primero probaría un par de días haciendo funcionar el LED directamente de la batería. Si no se descarga ya está! La misma batería es el mejor "condensador" que hay
Intenta conectando el montaje que ya tienes a la batería utilizando el interruptor de las luces. tomas el positivo después del interruptor de la llave para que solo se pueda prender cuando la moto esté prendida


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2013)

Una pregunta a todos: ¿si deseo rectificar la corriente AC del faro delantero de una moto qué tipo de diodos debo utilizar? es decir, he notado que los diodos comunes se calientan rápidamente y parecen poco eficientes ya que no parecen rectificar del todo, incluso si utilizo de un amperaje muy superior a la carga necesaria por el circuito (ya saben LEDs). Debo aclarar que he experimentado los distintos montajes a 60Hz en las salidas de pequeños transformadores sin presentar el problema mencionado, sospecho que es la frecuencia y por ende debería emplear diodos Schottky o los llamados UF. Ojala me puedan aclarar esta duda antes de cometer "burradas".

Adjunto montajes que he probado con 60Hz y se presentan ineficientes en el alternador de la moto:


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2013)

Veo raro ese circuito, ahora estoy con el móvil pero me parece que está mal el rectificador.
Usa un puente


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2013)

De hecho en otra moto utilicé un puente de diodos de 30A (KBPC1030) y si bien no se calentaba enormemente, siempre se calentaba (tibio) en donde no debería calentar prácticamente nada.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2013)

El del puente vale, el otro me parece un engendro sinceramente.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 22, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> El del puente vale, el otro me parece un engendro sinceramente.



El de la primera imagen? Es un doblador de tensión simple.
El problema es que sin importar lo que yo ponga de carga los diodos comunes se recalientasn aun siendo de 3A para una carga de 0.9A. Quizás sea mas pero no tanto


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2013)

No se cual es la frecuencia de un motor, depende mucho del tipo de alternador, y si en algunos casos hasta de si es 2T o 4T.

Prueba con diodos de alguna fuente SMPS, como la de un TV o una fuente de PC o cualquier fuente SMPS, busca los diodos que rectifican el secundario. No creo que necesites algo demasiado rapido, estos motores rondan las 9000 RPM con toda la furia (a fondo en vacio)...


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 25, 2013)

vale, una cosa más, puedo confiar en que estos alternadores producen ciclos positivos y negativos simétricos en tierra? es decir, equivalente a la alterna del hogar (diferente frecuencia eso sí). O puede ser alterna y siempre positiva?


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2013)

Aclaro algo, alterna es como la de la casa, semiciclo positivo y el siguiente negativo. Si hablamos de solo semiciclos positivos puede ser que solo veamos ese semiciclo y el tiempo correspondiente al semiciclo negativo haya 0V eso seria corriente pulsante (seria como poner un diodo solo y medir una corriente alterna), y si son todos semiciclos positivos uno al lado del otro seria corriente continua (puente rectificador mas el capacitor para aplanar la onda). Menciono esto para no crear confusiones.

Es alterna lo que genera el alternador de moto, pero si tenes regulador de voltaje se hace continua y regulada la que llega a la lampara de alta/baja, aunque vi un esquema de tu moto y salia que al farol le llega alterna directo del alternador lo cual me parece raro en estas motos. En fin si queres estar seguro coloca dos diodos en antiparalelo con una resistencia de 2K antes del rectificador que colocaste, y con la moto en ralenti deberian encender los dos diodos alternadamente, esto significa que es alterna lo que tienes.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 25, 2013)

Aveces las cosas mas simples son las que uno menos piensa, como no pensé lo que propones para comprobar si es AC . Supongo que ésta es tu idea:



Y como al encender (sin acelerar) la frecuencia es relativamente baja se puede observar el "fenómeno"; si parece oscilar (mientras uno enciende el otro se apaga) entonces es AC, si es DC solo uno encenderá y es posible que parpadee. El otro permanecerá apagado.


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2013)

Exacto, es la manera mas simple creo yo, podes poner 1k tambien, puse 2k por que 1k es el valor normal para 12V y supongo que tenes mas voltaje, cualquiera de los dos sirve para la prueba.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 27, 2013)

Hice la respectiva prueba con los 2 LED en antiparalelo y los dos destellaban, eso me indicó que efectivamente era AC (ciclos positivos y negativos respecto a tierra) Lo que me dejó intrigado es que un par de diodos 1N4007 (No son nuevos), otros diodos que ya ni se ve la inscripción pero son de unos 3A y un puente RS205 (nuevo) que creo que es de 2A presentaban recalentamiento irregular. Tan extraño que el RS205 se calentaba rápidamente al vacío (sin carga, ni capacitor). 

Utilicé un par de diodos P600M que tenía a la mano (funcionaron a la perfección) para hacer un doblador de tensión simple y aprovechar lo que da a ralentí. Aunque es un sistema básico sin altas y bajas me dejó conforme y el parpadeo solo es a muy bajas revoluciones (y muy poco parpadeo), cuando muevo el acelerador aunque sea un poco no más se mantiene la luz muy constante. Sin mas "carreta" dejo el diagrama que utilicé


----------



## mezafono (Ene 24, 2018)

Hola a todos, 

Veo que hablan de regulacion de corrientes para el consumo adecuado del los leds, y la conexion de estos leds, en paralelo o en serie, asi como ICs reguladores hasta alli todo bien porque se entiende que son chips led que tienen un consumo de cierta cantidad de mA, y volts para iluminar cierta cantidad de Lux o lumenes.

Pero tengo una duda, los chip led que se usan en los nuevos focos led llamados "Hyperled" cual sera realmente su consumo en mA o Amps, el voltaje o frecuencia? 

Supongo que son especiales, veo que tienen circuiteria interesante, son tipo de fuente de alta frecuencia? alguien sabe algo?

Saludos


----------

